# Front wheel keeps coming off mountain bike



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi I just learned how to ride a bike by myself last week. I've been riding my friends Gary Fisher Marlin. The problem is, the front wheel pops off. This is the 2nd time it has happened. The back of my Achilles got hurt pretty bad. I am wondering why it popped off. 

The whole wheel turning thing seems pretty fragile to me. I don't even know if I'm missing a part, cause there aren't any parts. All you do is put the wheel in between the holes conected to the bike and that's it.

Both times it's popped off I've been turning.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

huh?


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Stop riding it, something is obviously wrong. Post a picture or take it to a bike shop.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you missing one of these?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Are you missing one of these?


If you have these , are you making sure they are tight enough ? Go to your LBS , they will get you taken care of .

P.S. Don't ride the bike until you get it figured out .


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

matxjos said:


> I don't even know if I'm missing a part, cause there aren't any parts. All you do is put the wheel in between the holes conected to the bike and that's it.


Sounds like you're missing skewers. Stop riding that bike until you get some.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

So you just learned how to ride a bike all "by yourself" huh? And now you are posting on a mountain bike forum... hmmmm. 

Sorry, I don't believe this is real. If he's stupid enough to ride a bike without checking to see the front wheel is bolted down, albeit he's got a lot of other problems.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

check your fluid levels..


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Shimano recalled some skewers back oh 2005 to 2006...

They would open up and depending on the lawyer lips the wheel would come off.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

You silly, silly troll. :nono:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I would recommend tig welding the axle to the lowers. Especially if they are magnesium.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

you need to hit a big drop (think 6 ft plus) to get the wheel to "seat" properly in the dropouts.

until you do, it will keep falling off.


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mike Aswell said:


> you need to hit a big drop (think 6 ft plus) to get the wheel to "seat" properly in the dropouts.
> 
> until you do, it will keep falling off.


This is why I never buy a new bike or take my wheel off.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Are you missing one of these?


yes i am missing that! i actually found that silver nut thing on the ground. but there was no "skewer" with it.

and to "stu", yeah i borrowed my friends bike last week, took me 3 days to learn how to ride it, and now since my wheel's fallen off twice, i've decided to go to a bike forum to possible see what's wrong...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

006_007 said:


> I would recommend tig welding the axle to the lowers. Especially if they are magnesium.


=-)

I should point out that water will not put out a magnesium fire, so make sure you have plenty of petrol on hand to douse the flame


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> yes i am missing that! i actually found that silver nut thing on the ground. but there was no "skewer" with it.
> 
> and to "stu", yeah i borrowed my friends bike last week, took me 3 days to learn how to ride it, and now since my wheel's fallen off twice, i've decided to go to a bike forum to possible see what's wrong...


This can not be real - do you drive your car without lug-nuts?:madman: 
There is no one this stupid :skep:  
well maybe...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

matxjos said:


> and to "stu", yeah i borrowed my friends bike last week, took me 3 days to learn how to ride it, and now since my wheel's fallen off twice, i've decided to go to a bike forum to possible see what's wrong...


Awesome, congrats! When I was around 4 years old, it took me 3 days to learn ride a bike also....

If there was no "skewer" the fork has no way to rest on the wheel. Anyhow, I'd suggest leaving the skewer off and riding in traffic, it's the only way to learn how to ride a bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

stumonky said:


> If there was no "skewer" the fork has no way to rest on the wheel.


Get your facts right before you go acting all smarty-pants.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

spsoon said:


> Get your facts right before you go acting all smarty-pants.


got ya there


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

spsoon said:


> Get your facts right before you go acting all smarty-pants.


Be my guess, take a spin on your bike without your skewer, sure the fork will technically rest on the hub axle but the skewer rest "against" the fork to hold the wheel in place.










I think I like smarty-pants instead of overachiever, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

006_007 said:


> I would recommend tig welding the axle to the lowers. Especially if they are magnesium.


You do realize that people TIG weld magnesium all the time, right? Really.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stumonky said:


> Be my guess, *take a spin on your bike without your skewer*, sure the fork will technically rest on the hub axle but the skewer rest "against" the fork to hold the wheel in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think we all know that's the "issue"...
Pretty hub tho :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

RoyDean said:


> You do realize that people TIG weld magnesium all the time, right? Really.


ut:
they take a break every now and then for beer, sex and sleep - I think...:skep:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Yeah, I think we all know that's the "issue"...
> Pretty hub tho :thumbsup:


We might as well hijack this thread. I just got to watch your video (can't see vids at work), there is no way the wheels fell off that RX7 by accident, had to be staged.

Not my hub, mine is pink and soon to be for sale with the DT X242 wheelset to fund my new Redline 925 purchase. I might even sell the pink skewer with it, maybe the OP is interested?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stumonky said:


> We might as well hijack this thread. I just got to watch your video (can't see vids at work), *there is no way the wheels fell off that RX7 by accident, had to be staged.*
> 
> Not my hub, mine is pink and soon to be for sale with the DT X242 wheelset to fund my new Redline 925 purchase. I might even sell the pink skewer with it, maybe the OP is interested?


Just like no one rides a bike by just dropping a wheel in the dropouts without any securing mechanism, and wonders why it fell out and posts on MTBR going WTF?!?


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

i actually can ride the bike without these "skewers"...

i rode it for about an hour without them, until the wheel came off this time.

and stu, sorry, but my parents never got me a bike. i'm glad you could learn in 3 days too though.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

matxjos said:


> and stu, sorry, but my parents never got me a bike. i'm glad you could learn in 3 days too though.


My parents never got me a bike either, I was actually raised by wolves.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

matxjos said:


> i actually can ride the bike without these "skewers"...
> 
> i rode it for about an hour without them, until the wheel came off this time.
> 
> and stu, sorry, but my parents never got me a bike. i'm glad you could learn in 3 days too though.


Does your bike use skewers or nuts on a bolt axle? 
Pics? Help me help you, or HELP US HELP YOU. You know that most of us here aren't taking you seriously.

There's got to be a story behind that RX7 fail. Either it was an awful prank or the guy is an idiot. 
I had a buddy who didn't tighten his front lugnuts on his car once. Didn't get more than 5 or 6 blocks before front wheel came off. :eekster:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Funniest thing Ive read all week.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Why is no one taking me seriously...I thought you could ask for help in these forums...sorry i'm not a pro- bike rider.

but anyways, i the type is the kind in the picture Highdelll posted earlier in this message. I know this because I found on of those silver "nut" pieces in my driveway, so it must've came off.

stu, now i know why you aren't nice. you were raised by wolves. :shocked:

i've been looking to buy an extra one. they seem about 10 dollars online.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Funniest thing Ive read all week.


...glad i brought humor to your life...

:madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

matxjos said:


> Why is no one taking me seriously...I thought you could ask for help in these forums...sorry i'm not a pro- bike rider.
> 
> but anyways, i the type is the kind in the picture Highdelll posted earlier in this message. I know this because I found on of those silver "nut" pieces in my driveway, so it must've came off.
> 
> ...


dude, the nut doesn't "just come off". I've had skewers loosen on me in the past, but they never ever ever just fell off, nor did the wheel just fall off.

I'm thinking you're not finished learning how to ride a bike, dude.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

natehawk, i guess there's a first time for everything.

there is NO skewer or anything. just the wheel that came off. i can fit the wheel between the 2 holes though and still ride the bike all right. but i'm sure if i tried to turn hard again, it'd fall off.


----------



## FalloutMan (Jun 27, 2005)

If this is a real post then here are some skewers that you actually have to use a tool to tighten so they wont open (only time Ive had a skewer open was hitting a a log with my left side and the skewer lever pointing forward when I first started. I got thrown off so I didnt actually ride with it open). They are cheap and weigh next to nothing for all you weight weenies. http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14243-295_DELAR5-3-Parts-71-Skewers/Delta-Axlerodz-Skewers.htm

PricePoint is awsome, aswome service, awsome shipping so dont be afraid to use em for everything. BTW Sette actually makes some really nice stuff like shoes if you ever venture into clipless. My sette Elements are now 3 years old and look brand new + dirt.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> natehawk, i guess there's a first time for everything.
> 
> there is NO skewer or anything. just the wheel that came off. i can fit the wheel between the 2 holes though and still ride the bike all right. but i'm sure if i tried to turn hard again, it'd fall off.


Either you're one of the biggest idiots ever, or, you're lying, or you're a troll...
If it's the latter, hats-off, you certainly got my blood boiling :thumbsup:


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quick_release_skewer

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

J.c. ?


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Either you're one of the biggest idiots ever, or, you're lying, or you're a troll...


Or combination of all 3. :thumbsup:

Here's a video of "How to Remove the Front Wheel of a Bicycle" which I found in one quick search on YouTube. Guess it was easier to find MTBR, create an account, and start a thread instead.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

matxjos, don't take it too hard, the forum can be a bit rough on the noobs sometimes, kinda adds a bit of character to the forum.:thumbsup: You would probably be best served by taking the bike in to your LBS (local bike shop) to buy a new skewer, while you are there get them to show you the proper way to install it and adjust it.

If you decide not to take it to a shop, here is a video that will give you a general idea about how to use your skewers.
http://bicycletutor.com/remove-install-wheels/


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Go To A Bike Shop & Have Them Look The Bike Over.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> J.c. ?


hehe, 
could be 
(I know I would )


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stumonky said:


> Or combination of all 3. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a video of "How to Remove the Front Wheel of a Bicycle" which I found in one quick search on YouTube. Guess it was easier to find MTBR, create an account, and start a thread instead.


yeah, but how do you remove a wheel without a skewer?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

bbrins said:


> You would probably be best served by taking the bike in to your LBS (local bike shop) to buy a new skewer, while you are there get them to show you the proper way to install it and adjust it.
> 
> If you decide not to take it to a shop, here is a video that will give you a general idea about how to use your skewers.
> http://bicycletutor.com/remove-install-wheels/


Next up...

Why is the skewer too long??? (or short!!!) :madman:


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

cobba said:


>


So, if I'm riding my rigid fat bike upside down with the QR loose, I should be careful not to brake too hard?

What if I've got bar ends, flat pedals AND a map of the whole forest? Am I safe then?


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> So, if I'm riding my rigid fat bike upside down with the QR loose, I should be careful not to brake too hard?


Yep and be careful riding the right way up too:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

matxjos said:


> Why is no one taking me seriously...I thought you could ask for help in these forums...sorry i'm not a pro- bike rider.
> 
> but anyways, i the type is the kind in the picture Highdelll posted earlier in this message. I know this because I found on of those silver "nut" pieces in my driveway, so it must've came off.
> 
> ...


1. Improperly install bike wheel.
2. Ride bike, proceed to fall off due to catastrophic failure.
3. Improperly replace wheel, ignore possible causes for catastrophic failure.
4. Proceed to ride bike again, and fall off due to catastrophic failure...again.
5. Repeat as necessary or until all functional brain cells cease to operate.

Okokok, that was a joke. The mtbr forums will do one of two things to a beginner. It will A. make you harder, or B. send you running. I hope for your sake you can stick out the flakstorm from us and it turns out to be A. What you have to understand is that there is a distinction between pro-bike rider and this, and we get alot of trolls around here. No one here has seen this kind of question before...so everyone goes mad with new jokes. The answer to your question is however, a 10 dollar skewer, and a trip to the bike shop, so they can show you how to use it properly. So Ive come to the conclusion that either you are a beginner (in which case good luck)...or a troll (in which case...crucify him guys!!).
I hope you take most of our comments in the comedic nature they were intended.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you are missing your nutz.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

savagemann said:


> I think you are missing your nutz.


Are you kidding? it takes serious nutz to get back on a bike after the front wheel fell off


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

matxjos said:


> .... but i'm sure if i tried to turn hard again, it'd fall off.


Don't worry, it won't fall off.


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

Troll!


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

stumonky said:


> Or combination of all 3. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a video of "How to Remove the Front Wheel of a Bicycle" which I found in one quick search on YouTube. Guess it was easier to find MTBR, create an account, and start a thread instead.


okay, so cool, i never knew there were videos on this. which is why i SEARCHED bike forums on the internet, created an account (took 1 minute), and started a thread "instead" (took another WHOLE minute). so sorry i invaded your forum which such a noob question. just go ahead and pWnz3r5 m3 with flamage.

anyways, i think i'm just going to go to a local bike store i found on google and buy some skewers. i hope they are all standard size or i'll just use my ruler to measure the distance.

it's a gary fisher marlin, if anyone can tell me what kind of skewers or whatever those use. i think it's a girls bike as well...cause it's my friend's sister's old bike.


AND by the way, the wheel doesn't actually roll away, cause it's still hanging on to the bike from the brakes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

100mm


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

has anyone made or found that map yet?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

highdelll said:


> has anyone made or found that map yet?


Map of the forest? The one with trees and a trail?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you know of it then?!


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Highdell, looks like i'll get a 100mm one.

but anyways, HERE IS A VIDEO I MADE OF THE BIKE. I AM NOT A TROLL.

JUST LOOKING FOR BIKE ADVICE/HELP!!!!!!!

:band: :rockon: :drumroll:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

:idea:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

matxjos said:


> I don't even know if I'm missing a part, cause there aren't any parts. All you do is put the wheel in between the holes conected to the bike and that's it.


Sitting in my office cracking up laughing. That's a good one.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

This has been a pretty good week already for awesome threads.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

matxjos said:


> Thanks Highdell, looks like i'll get a 100mm one.
> 
> but anyways, HERE IS A VIDEO I MADE OF THE BIKE. I AM NOT A TROLL.
> 
> ...


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm so wishing I could see this video right now...! Damn work internet settings!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Great video! You sound stoned. 
No skooor! 

After all these posts, you still say you need advice on how to fix it???

Now this is just a crazy thought, but did you think about looking at your rear wheel to see how it was attached without falling off???

:ciappa: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Great video! You sound stoned.
> No skooor!
> 
> After all these posts, you still say you need advice on how to fix it???
> ...


people say i always sound stoned. don't worry i'm not thouguh.

and nah dude, i figure all i have to do is buy one of those 100mm skewers. is it hard to put it in? and will i have to buy a pair so i won't use the back skewer?
and yeah i did look at the back wheel, but still wasn't sure.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stumonky said:


> I'm so wishing I could see this video right now...! Damn work internet settings!


PM me your email


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Bike shop should have some old skooors laying around from old wheels or upgrades people have done. They could probably sell you just the front one.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Bike shop should have some old skooors laying around from old wheels or upgrades people have done. They could probably sell you just the front one.


Okay but will they just give me the long piece. On pictures from the internet I see there ar spring looking pieces and those "nuts" like the one i had in the video i posted.
Will they sell me those too? What exactly do I ask them for. B/c I won't be able to take my bike with me.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Dude,
Don't believe the hype, skooors are for the timid and weak. RIDE ON my brother


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

matxjos said:


> Okay but will they just give me the long piece. On pictures from the internet I see there ar spring looking pieces and those "nuts" like the one i had in the video i posted.
> Will they sell me those too? What exactly do I ask them for. B/c I won't be able to take my bike with me.


Ask for a skooor for your front wheel. They come complete with springs, nut, handle, and the long thing in the middle. 
Jeez I can't believe I'm getting sucked into this!


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

matxjos said:


> Thanks Highdell, looks like i'll get a 100mm one.
> 
> but anyways, HERE IS A VIDEO I MADE OF THE BIKE. I AM NOT A TROLL.
> 
> ...


Hes not a troll! Hes suicidal! Seriously I think my jaw just dropped. 
Like really...did you never see an inherent engineering problem with not having a wheel bolted to a, well...wheeled...vehicle?
Here is what you need.
http://www.amazon.com/Salsa-Titaniu...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1277921202&sr=8-3

Lol no no you dont need that, just messin with ya. You need that if you want your bike to look totally trick. A $10 skewer at a bike shop will fix the bike. And please, have them show you how to use it.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> Ask for a skooor for your front wheel. They come complete with springs, nut, handle, and the long thing in the middle.
> Jeez I can't believe I'm getting sucked into this!


Sorry I'm sucking you in!!!! Whatever that means lol.

But okay, that's my last question most likely.
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dirt Bringer said:


> And please, have them show you how to use it.


YES!!
The lever is not a wrench! :madman: :nono: :skep:


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Hes not a troll! Hes suicidal! Seriously I think my jaw just dropped.
> Like really...did you never see an inherent engineering problem with not having a wheel bolted to a, well...wheeled...vehicle?
> Here is what you need.
> http://www.amazon.com/Salsa-Titaniu...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1277921202&sr=8-3
> ...


oh okay thanks.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

After watching the video I can tell you exactly what the problem is, you have the front wheel in backwards. Turn it around and everything should work fine.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

matxjos said:


> oh okay thanks.


They do. Like I said that one makes your bike look awesome. It was an inside joke. Dont worry about it. Not aimed at you in this case.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

wow..... wow....wow... not too sure what to make of this..


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

That's a 'nut' not a bolt.
How do you loose the skewer but find the nut from it?

What smilinsteve said about the rear wheel.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

This tread is fawsome .


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok, dude you might not be a troll, but I still can't figure you out yet. It would have been a better story if you would have agreed you were really stoned when you made this video. 

All I can hear in my head right now is _"But uh&#8230;.uhhhhhhh yeah, like you can still ride it tho..."_ :cornut:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear 'Gay Fisher' and 'Skooor'


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

Way to come through for us with the video Matxjos! One of these days you'll look back and see how hilarious this whole post has been.

Guys... Remember to take into account that he is a teenage boy who is just now learning to ride a bike. ut: 

Probably never really been outside. These are new adventures for him!!!

Good luck Matxjos!


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

kmacon said:


> Way to come through for us with the video Matxjos! One of these days you'll look back and see how hilarious this whole post has been.
> 
> Guys... Remember to take into account that he is a teenage boy who is just now learning to ride a bike. ut:
> 
> ...


hey man..i've been outside. i've always been a runner -xc state champs!

just because i never learned how to use a bicycle...

and hey, i think the video is pretty funny now, not to mention this whole post.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

stumonky said:


> Ok, dude you might not be a troll, but I still can't figure you out yet. It would have been a better story if you would have agreed you were really stoned when you made this video.
> 
> All I can hear in my head right now is _"But uh&#8230;.uhhhhhhh yeah, like you can still ride it tho..."_ :cornut:


_Even IF i was stoned_.... heh, i would never admit to it on here.
I FEAR BIG GOVERNMENT.


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> You sound stoned.


I bet it's Highdell trying to pull one on everybody.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Is what I need "Quick Release" skewers?
I called my LBR shop and that's what the guy had.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

matxjos said:


> Is what I need "Quick Release" skewers?
> I called my LBR shop and that's what the guy had.


Yes , 100mm dropouts .


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Order of events...*

1. Gets a GF Marlin from his friend.

2. Spends 3 days learning to ride a bike, something most of us did when we were 4-5 y.o. but better late than never.

3. During that 3-day span, the skoor lever is loose and the vibration causes the silver "bolt" thingy to back off while he is in the driveway. That is where he found it.

4. The skoor starts to work it's way out somewhere out in the whole forest as our Late-to-the-Party rider gets more confident with his new skill/hobby and eventually falls out. Noob doesn't notice though because he's a, well, noob. He notices the front end a little rattly but doesn't know why.

5. Next good turn, the wheel falls off and the pedal catches him in the Achilles as seen by the big piece of gauze taped there in the video.

6. He pops the wheel back on, says "what the hell", but is not sure why the wheel came off.

7. Wheel falls off again but this time he is a little more ready, still confused as everything looks good. Pops the wheel back on again and rides home.

8. Does a Google search for mountain bike websites and finds this place. Does a couple more bong hits.

9. Wonders why all the hostility and smart a$$ responses here.

10. Shoots the video.

11. Gives us one of the best posts we've seen in awhile.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Video Discription - 
"Gary Fisher Marlin
There aren't any skewers on this bike. I think that is the problem. *However, I can still ride it*."
:lol:
That's like "I don't have any brakes, but can still drive my car."


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

matxjos said:


> I called my LBR shop...


Is that Local Bike Retard shop? I'm confused...


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

That's an entertaining video + cool little dog. Enjoy the bike once you get the fr. wheel properly attached.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> 1. Gets a GF Marlin from his friend.
> 
> 2. Spends 3 days learning to ride a bike, something most of us did when we were 4-5 y.o. but better late than never.
> 
> ...


That is actually almost exactly what happened. Except number 6 was me trapped on the ground yelling WTF.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Cobretti said:


> That's an entertaining video + cool little dog. Enjoy the bike once you get the fr. wheel properly attached.


I noticed the little dawg is viewing from the safety of inside the house and doesn't come outside until the bike is back down on the tarmat.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

archer said:


> I noticed the little dawg is viewing from the safety of inside the house and doesn't come outside until the bike is back down on the tarmat.


I think the dog ate the skewer! He looks a little uncomfortable!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

This thread is full of awesome...


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

I should of just not fixed the wheel...so I could have learned to do this.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont get one of those lame skoors, get a real axle.

Now you can run 2 wheels up front and it comes with disc brakes!

This is the dana44 model. Works so well, I'm going to run one in my jeep!.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sun Burn said:


> This thread is full of awesome...


Yes....yes it is.....


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Ya. Its there.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

After watching his video and listening to his voice a few more times, I think he is the real life "*SPICOLI*"!!!


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

FWIW, the RX7 video posted is, in fact, real.

I can't remember the exact details, but basically the owner was using a new set of lugnuts, which were slightly off in size (for example, he got 1/2" nuts instead of 12mm). Somehow, he was able to thread them on without noticing anything wrong (autocrossers tend to use battery powered impact wrenches to do wheel changes in parking lots). It's very possible that he just got a half a turn on the nuts by hand, and then spun them down with the impact.

Fast forward to the moment of failure... as soon as one wheel lets go, the acceleration loads on the other three wheels shoots up, resulting in a rapid fire hilarity. Hopefully not much damage was done to the car or wheels. I imagine the lugnuts were promptly given a "flotation test" in the nearest body of water.


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

The OP can figure out how to link a video from youtube but not how to install a skooer.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

What's a "skooer" ?


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Here is what you need.
> http://www.amazon.com/Salsa-Titaniu...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1277921202&sr=8-3
> 
> Lol no no you dont need that, just messin with ya. .


I agree with dirt, you don't need anything that fancy. But if you do want titanium, just ask your shop for Skooors light! :thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I just had to come back and thank everyone, especially matxjos, for the entertainment. I started laughing out loud in the shower tonight, remembering this thread!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/QR285A00-Sunringle+Cam+Skewer+Quick+Release.aspx

http://www.pricepoint.com/thumb/3-Parts-71-Skewers-False.htm

Dude, thats rad. That video rocks, and sweet little doggie you got there.
Congrats on the bike, and learning to ride.
Get a skewer before you ride it again.
100mm front quick release skewer.
Your teeth and face will thank you.
Take your front wheel to the bike shop if you can when you go there, and have them show you how to use the skewer.
Let us know when you get it.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

*Professional help*

hold up there sport , first your going to need a special skoor wrench. you need to tighten to a least 9,500 skoor units , you could guess the toque but id suggest getting a skoor meter to determine the skoor girth so you can figure out the maximum skoor strength. the skoor meter might need some hydraulic fluid , you could go out and get some dot 3 but blinker fluid works just fine. here is a rough idea of what type of skoor wrench you should use:

http://sheldonbrown.com/tork-grip.html

after you are done with that you should really adjust your seat or better yet get one of these manly seats:

http://sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> I just had to come back and thank everyone, especially matxjos, for the entertainment. I started laughing out loud in the shower tonight, remembering this thread!


I also thoroughly enjoyed this thread! Kinda sad seeing it come to an end. :sad: I actually laughed loud and hard more than a couple times. Matxjos, you provided us with some great material (including that vid), got the help you were seeking and took some serious ribbing without being offended. I would like to second or third the nomination for thread of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I noticed on YouTube the OP’s profile states he is 29, I am curious what he's used for non-motorized transpiration for the last ±25 years?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Great thread, reminds me of my second bike most memorable experience.( first bike got totalled by my hitting a moving car- thats another story) 
Anyways, my second bike at the age of 8 ( in 1969) was green, with nice shiney chrome front fender and a sparkly silver bananna seat. Loved the seat, hated the fender. So yea, me being the toolmaster by second grade decided to take the awful fender off, which was attached to the axle- yea, you know where this is going. So "BMX" per se did not exist back then but I was experimenting with dirt jumping on a vacant lot where our Hogan's Heros tunnels were dug. Yep, the first time I got air on my newly streamlined ride the front wheel leaves me, forks auger into the soil and I went OTB and dirt darted real good ( as opposed to going OTH(hood) and asphalt darting the previous year).
After that, there were a multitude of broken frames through the years, no broken bones though Yea, living dangerously early on :thumbsup: Some things never change I guess.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pitanan said:


> I also thoroughly enjoyed this thread! Kinda sad seeing it come to an end. :sad: I actually laughed loud and hard more than a couple times. Matxjos, you provided us with some great material (including that vid), got the help you were seeking and took some serious ribbing without be offended. I would like to second or third the nomination for thread of the year :thumbsup:


And he learned to ride a bike:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rofail


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

As great as the video was, my favorite part is still this:

"i can fit the wheel between the 2 holes though and still ride the bike all right. but i'm sure if i tried to turn hard again, it'd fall off."

Don't know why, but this makes me laugh out loud. Maybe newbies just shouldn't be turning "hard!" No idea what a hard turn is, but I'm sure at some point on my next ride, I'll do a hard turn and I'll end up laughing so hard I'll fall off my bike.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

nuck_chorris said:


> hold up there sport , first your going to need a special skoor wrench. you need to tighten to a least 9,500 skoor units , you could guess the toque but id suggest getting a skoor meter to determine the skoor girth so you can figure out the maximum skoor strength. the skoor meter might need some hydraulic fluid , you could go out and get some dot 3 but blinker fluid works just fine. here is a rough idea of what type of skoor wrench you should use:
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/tork-grip.html
> 
> ...


Please tell me you are full of ****. Like that is way beyond my skill level.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

stumonky said:


> I noticed on YouTube the OP's profile states he is 29, I am curious what he's used for non-motorized transpiration for the last ±25 years?


dude, ascreepy as it knowing you checked out my profile, i'll admit i wish i was a decade within 29.

and bro i can drive!!!! :cornut:

and i've always been a fan of spicoli since i saw fast times! we always had that connection...you ever had that kind of connection with a movie character? i have...


----------



## seemana (Sep 16, 2009)

this thread made my day. i think the video is what really did it for me. nice work.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

matxjos said:


> Please tell me you are full of ****. Like that is way beyond my skill level.


ok let me point a few things out so you arent made fun of so often, skewer is pronounced "Skue-ur" and yes you need to adjust your seat angle because that looks very uncomfortable . when you go to the local bike shop ask them to adjust the seat for you and maybe fit the biike for you and tell them to install a skewer for you, tell them Nuck sent you


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

but, I like how if you get a Ti 'Skewer' - it's a 'skoors light'! :lol:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

matxjos said:


> dude, ascreepy as it knowing you checked out my profile, i'll admit i wish i was a decade within 29.


Dude, I was only curious to find more of your videos like this one, this is better amusement than my typical nights of watching Seinfeld re-runs. :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I check people's profiles to see if they have a goofy profile pic like I do...so far I think I'm winning :skep:


----------



## motown (May 21, 2010)

I was going to save my two cents, but, I can't help myself. You have issues beyond bike riding. No one can help you, you are in fact helpless. You should also find new friends, because he is either f-ing with you or he hates you. Happy trails Forrest. (say hello to Bubba and Lt. Dan for me)


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

motown said:


> I was going to save my two cents, but, I can't help myself. You have issues beyond bike riding. No one can help you, you are in fact helpless. You should also find new friends, because he is either f-ing with you or he hates you. Happy trails Forrest. (say hello to Bubba and Lt. Dan for me)


bro i got loads of friends lol. besides my friend wasn't even in the right mental state when he gave the bike + he doesn't know anything about em either. so pretty much just floatin with it bro.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fixed the bike!!!*

so i just got some skewers from the bike shop. they were shimano jus like the one on the bike's rear wheel are.

so just thanks to everyone!!!!

peace guys

the new skewers are in the video

:thumbsup:    :cornut:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

matxjos said:


> bro i got loads of friends lol. besides my friend wasn't even in the right mental state when he gave the bike + he doesn't know anything about em either. so pretty much just floatin with it bro.


Flip your skewer the other direction , it does not look like it is orientated correctly .


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm speechless. I hope I can always "keep it chill" bro. Ride it like you stole it! :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

highdelll said:


> The lever is not a wrench! :madman: :nono: :skep:


I feel I should quote myself


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just when you think its over ,  This thread is better than "Map of the whole forest" .


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I feel I should quote myself


how do i make it right man?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> how do i make it right man?


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

highdelll said:


> I check people's profiles to see if they have a goofy profile pic like I do...so far I think I'm winning :skep:


You know, I've always wondered what the heck you're sitting in front of. Looks like some Native American drawings or something. Care to 'splain?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bloodyknee said:


> You know, I've always wondered what the heck you're sitting in front of. Looks like some Native American drawings or something. Care to 'splain?


as far as 'goofy' goes, I was referring to my profile, not my avatar 
But since people wonder what my avatar is, it's a:

Wood-fired kiln









Stoked









1400*=hot!









Chuggin away!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pics of finished project ? Firing what ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Pics of finished project ? Firing what ?


I was looking for those...different photo shoot / camera, as it takes a few days for the kiln to cool.
A variety of ceramics...I'll post if I can find 'em somewhere.

**EDIT**
OK...got some of mine...

"Twisted"









"Woven Tube"









"Bottle Twist"









"Stackable #1"









"Shower Scene"


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


>


thanks highdell! you have been the biggest help bro


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I was looking for those...different photo shoot / camera, as it takes a few days for the kiln to cool.
> A variety of ceramics...I'll post if I can find 'em somewhere.


Cool , would like to see those . :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Cool , would like to see those . :thumbsup:


Posted  look up ^


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> thanks highdell! you have been the biggest help bro


cool bro - even though this thread is hilarious, We don't wanna see anyone hurt


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Posted  look up ^


Nice , especially like "stackable #1" . Thanks for posting those .


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

highdelll said:


> Posted  look up ^


Thanks for sharing, nice pottery. Is that Kiln in your back yard?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bloodyknee said:


> Thanks for sharing, nice pottery. Is that Kiln in your back yard?


no, it's at my mentor's house
The whole thing is a collective operation with people loading, feeding and unloading - It's quite an event  Lots of beer gets drank, and smokeables smoked


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*How 'bout we get max to do a demo*

on how to change a chain.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I was looking for those...different photo shoot / camera, as it takes a few days for the kiln to cool.
> A variety of ceramics...I'll post if I can find 'em somewhere.
> 
> **EDIT**
> ...


Extremely cool Highdell!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks dood  - Didn't mean to hijack the OPs fantastic thread, but it's kinda nice to show some of the stuff I do.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> Ask for a *skooor* for your front wheel.


What the hell is a skooor. Is that Swedish? Or Dutch? I don't speak the freaky deaky Dutch.

To the OP, this is the best fail thread ever.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> What the hell is a skooor. Is that Swedish? Or Dutch? I don't speak the freaky deaky Dutch, perv boy.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll said:


> thanks dood  - Didn't mean to hijack the OPs fantastic thread, but it's kinda nice to show some of the stuff I do.


it's ok the thing is going in a better direction now.........


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm having a new problem with my rear brake. the left side of the break is touching the metal part of the wheel, so the "skid together" when i ride the bike. i took some pictures of it. i can't figure out what's wrong; everything is tight.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> I'm having a new problem with my rear brake. the left side of the break is touching the metal part of the wheel, so the "skid together" when i ride the bike. i took some pictures of it. i can't figure out what's wrong; everything is tight.


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/canti-direct.html

Read the whole thing, but scroll down to "Centering Adjustment" for your current issue


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

matxjos said:


> I'm having a new problem with my rear brake. the left side of the break is touching the metal part of the wheel, so the "skid together" when i ride the bike. i took some pictures of it. i can't figure out what's wrong; everything is tight.


Spray some WD-40 on the rim, that will keep it from skidding together.


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

Do what highdell is telling you to do. He's giving you good information.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

if you cant figure it out its time to catalog all the problems with the back and take another trip the the LBS and ask them whats the deal with all the problems. there is a whole section for people like you, or shall i say people with the same problems:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55

they will help you out and they wont laugh at you every other comment , we are here to help

remember to keep posting you vids cause A) its easier for us to figure out your problems and B) they are funny


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks man! i went to that website and realized the problem was that the side the brake was to tight on, the screw wasn't screwed in enough either. the screw which controls the silver string.

i think i'm gonna go on it for like an hour today. the only places i have to ride are road though. i've actually never been on a bike trail. i kind of want to make a documentary of my travels like in 'into the wild'


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Is this your brother? you have about the same lack of noticing something is wrong or backwards. 









hint fork hint hint


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> What the hell is a skooor. Is that Swedish?


Everybody has been misspelling it so far: "skor" is Swedish for "shoes".

http://www.google.com/images?hl=fi&q=skor&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> hint fork hint hint


Manitou Bomber with right hand disc


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

he had the skewer on backwards so he flipped it around


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

perttime said:


> Everybody has been misspelling it so far: "skor" is Swedish for "shoes".
> 
> http://www.google.comI/images?hl=fi&q=skor&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


The skor is the part of the brake that is rubbing on the metal part of the wheel, better known as brake shoes here in the US of 'Merica. Skooor is the metal thingy that clamps the wheels into the little notch things.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Manitou Bomber with right hand disc


And backwards offset? :skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> And backwards offset? :skep:


2011 model


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

good cal,l must be that "new hot sh*t"


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> Is this your brother? you have about the same lack of noticing something is wrong or backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's wrong with his bike? i don't know what a fork is...
i rode my bike for an hour and half today!

i think riding is the most exhilirating, free thing i've ever done. will definitely keep going the rest of my life


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

hitechredneck said:


> Is this your brother? you have about the same lack of noticing something is wrong or backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe this guy.



Eric2.0 said:


> Ok finally got one of these pics to load...so her eit is. Taken yesterday.
> For the O.P's reference it's a 2006 model so the newer ones may be a bit better.
> It's a solid bike not junk....make your choice but here is a real world Response with a few weeks of daily punishing on it.
> 
> And I'm not a troll....just defending my ride.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

matxjos said:


> what's wrong with his bike? i don't know what a fork is...


The fork is the part of your bike that was planting itself into the ground each time your front wheel came off :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Ive actually seen the reversed fork level of fail at my local trails, and on an expensive bike at that. Kinda sad...


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

get some clipless pedals.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

powpig2002 said:


> get some clipless pedals.


Your an A-Hole. I like you already!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

matxjos said:


> what's wrong with his bike? i don't know what a fork is...


Every time I think it's over  :lol:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

matxjos said:


> what's wrong with his bike? i don't know what a fork is...
> i rode my bike for an hour and half today!
> 
> i think riding is the most exhilirating, free thing i've ever done. will definitely keep going the rest of my life


you should buy this book or something similar to it:

http://www.amazon.com/Repair-Maintenance-Dummies-Dennis-Bailey/dp/0470415800/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

matxjos said:


> Hi I just learned how to ride a bike by myself last week. I've been riding my friends Gary Fisher Marlin. The problem is, the front wheel pops off. This is the 2nd time it has happened. The back of my Achilles got hurt pretty bad. I am wondering why it popped off.
> 
> The whole wheel turning thing seems pretty fragile to me. I don't even know if I'm missing a part, cause there aren't any parts. All you do is put the wheel in between the holes conected to the bike and that's it.
> 
> Both times it's popped off I've been turning.


troll


----------



## davedg (Sep 11, 2009)

mtbGreg said:


> troll


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Have we nominated this for thread of the year yet?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Have we nominated this for thread of the year yet?


Which other ones are in the running?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Which other ones are in the running?


You tell me.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Cool ceramics Highdell, really, I especially like the woven one...for some reason I was expecting bongs...


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sometimes a can do attitude is a dangerous thing. 
Like when installing headsets. Two is always better than one right? 









Or carbon repair. Who needs Calfee?


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

It's always a good idea to have a spare headset just in case the first one fails.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Since this thread is coming back to life, maybe *matxjos* can give us a bike/ride status to carry us on humor for the week...?


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Omg......


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

matxjos said:


> Hi I just learned how to ride a bike by myself last week. I've been riding my friends Gary Fisher Marlin. The problem is, the front wheel pops off. This is the 2nd time it has happened. The back of my Achilles got hurt pretty bad. I am wondering why it popped off.
> 
> The whole wheel turning thing seems pretty fragile to me. I don't even know if I'm missing a part, cause there aren't any parts. All you do is put the wheel in between the holes conected to the bike and that's it.
> 
> Both times it's popped off I've been turning.


While I am glad you figured it out and got a skewer, I cannot help but feel that your survival of this incident is a hard slap in the face to Natural Selection.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

kapusta said:


> While I am glad you figured it out and got a skewer, I cannot help but feel that your survival of this incident is a hard slap in the face to Natural Selection.


Just give it time. Natural Selection may eventually win out.

Thread of the Year!


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

This thread has to be a joke? There is no way...no way


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Charles Darwin approves of this thread ....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely unbelievable.

This frightens me:


matxjos said:


> bro i can drive!!!


I think with all the epicness over skooors this line has been overlooked and deserves a little attention:


matxjos said:


> the screw wasn't screwed in enough either. the screw which controls *the silver string.*


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I give up.....mankind has hit an all-time low


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

larlev said:


> I give up.....mankind has hit an all-time low


In this case mankind hit the pavement.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

:nono:


Dirt Bringer said:


> In this case mankind hit the pavement.


Isn't that a sad thing?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally posted by bglagge
"I think with all the epicness over skooors this line has been overlooked and deserves a little attention:"
Quote:
Originally Posted by matxjos
the screw wasn't screwed in enough either. the screw which controls the silver string.


C'mon dude, it's just like the strings on his banjo (thinking tune from Deliverance right about now)


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

There's so much screwball signature material here, it's crazy. I will never forget (from his first video) "But uh….uhhhhhhh yeah, like you can still ride it tho...”


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

larlev said:


> I give up.....mankind has hit an all-time low


Yup, We hit rock bottom a while ago, but now we've started to dig.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

this is... awesome. give him a little credit though guys, he is trying... he just is not very mechanically inclined... or intellectually, for that matter...

I recommend that the OP invests in these items:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...rotective-Gear/RockGardn-Flak-Jacket-2010.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...-Designs-Lopes-Signature--Knee_Shin-Guard.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20...sories-905-Helmets/RockGardn-Pearl-Helmet.htm

I would recommend a protective cup for his 'nads but i dont think we want to encourage reproduction...

matxjos- jest givin you a hard time


----------



## jdreher55 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have to give this guy some credit for posting this, taking the heat, getting back on the bike after slamming his fork into the pavement only to do it again and taking the proper steps to remedy the situation. I would have never gotten back on the bike until I fixed the problem... I have to wonder if this is real.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if one of our more humorous members isn't just messin' with us. If this is real, I'd say skip the protective cup.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

highdelll said:


> Which other ones are in the running?


yellow catapult equator bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

stumonky said:


> There's so much screwball signature material here, it's crazy.


stu you should use this for your sig

Eric2.0
Under the seat was a mess too plus my ass got wet as hell.

bet you wont want to smell his saddle


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

perttime said:


> yellow catapult equator bike :thumbsup:


OtherVoicez interested in 90's MTBs


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

This thread is an excellent antidote for a crappy day at work. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

The only thing going through my mind while reading this forum (besides "WTF is this guy "thinking"?") was how mat-whatever his name was managed to get the front wheel back on without messing with the brake quick release. 
:madman: :madmax: 

But it took my mind off the boring conditions ahora.  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the OP is onto something. I've been riding w/out skewers now for a l_ong_ time. crazy glue does wonders in keeping my wheels on


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Geez , it was dead...leave it be...


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

This thread has too much valuable information to die.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Couldn't sleep. Found this thread! And when I got to his first video I guess I couldn't contain myself.

I hear a Female voice from upstairs yell out "WHAT THE F ARE YOU LAUGHING ABOUT" ?

Thank you OP.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

I love all of you guys. I just rode my bike after coming home from the amazon. It was amazing. 

Keep it chill brosephs


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

perttime said:


> yellow catapult equator bike :thumbsup:


Wow.

Thats all.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for this. i dont even feel bad for necro-ing this thread because of the sheer amount of win.


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, I got a notification to my email that someone responded to this thread. I would like to thank you all for getting me started with biking...it's been a solid 2 years and I've been through 3 bikes. The first bike ended up breaking in half while speeding downhill. I'm in college now and ride my road bike I built all the time on the roads...but I think I want to switch back to mountain bikes 

Thanks to all who didn't see my as a troll, for I was not...just a fool. I have since quit such shenanigans.

Peace be with you all...:thumbsup:


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

kmacon said:


> Way to come through for us with the video Matxjos! One of these days you'll look back and see how hilarious this whole post has been.
> 
> Guys... Remember to take into account that he is a teenage boy who is just now learning to ride a bike. ut:
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. You were right. Those 2 vids made my day.

:cornut:


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

matxjos said:


> Thanks dude. You were right. Those 2 vids made my day.
> 
> :cornut:


You gotta make one more video bro! 

Ride On!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

matxjos said:


> Wow, I got a notification to my email that someone responded to this thread. I would like to thank you all for getting me started with biking...it's been a solid 2 years and I've been through 3 bikes. The first bike ended up breaking in half while speeding downhill. I'm in college now and ride my road bike I built all the time on the roads...but I think I want to switch back to mountain bikes
> 
> Thanks to all who didn't see my as a troll, for I was not...just a fool. I have since quit such shenanigans.
> 
> Peace be with you all...:thumbsup:


You have been cemented in mtbr lore because of this thread, my friend. this has been regularly referenced in the 2 years since you started it.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

This guy is still in the gene pool?


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoa.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

he even survived the bike breaking in half while speeding downhill! dude, you need to join the military or something!


----------



## Sean K (Mar 25, 2012)

What I've learned since joining MTBR:

1. I'm 'Doing it wrong.'

2. I need a Jeep bike™ without skoooers to be the ultimate MTBR'r.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

It is fantastic that the OP is still alive and kicking.

For sure a legend of MTBR that I would be honoured to ride with.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

all i got out of this thread was a new signature


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

matxjos said:


> Wow, I got a notification to my email that someone responded to this thread. I would like to thank you all for getting me started with biking...it's been a solid 2 years and I've been through 3 bikes. The first bike ended up breaking in half while speeding downhill. I'm in college now and ride my road bike I built all the time on the roads...but I think I want to switch back to mountain bikes
> 
> Thanks to all who didn't see my as a troll, for I was not...just a fool. I have since quit such shenanigans.
> 
> Peace be with you all...:thumbsup:


Nice! Good to see that you are still in the saddle.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

This thread is like that picture of Kramer. Its appalling but I cannot look away.


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

This is why people, you should never drink the bong water...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

bump for lpranger467.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ouch I bumped my head.


----------



## Goldberm (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Goldberm said:


> Thank you for this.


No problem..


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

Epic

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## matxjos (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi everyone. Matxjos here again. Just wanted to say that 5 years after learning how to ride a bicycle for the first time, and because of the help of this community, I've officially won my (our team) first race and somehow managed to make it into medical school. WOO!

It's been a solid 5 years. Hopefully will be able to post 5 years in the future. I think about this post every few months, and am so happy I decided to make it.

Ride on, bros.

For posterity's sake:

Front wheel keeps coming off: 



Totally awesome new skewers:


----------

